# Tying in New Garage roof to old garage roof



## brew92

I am wanting to add on to my existing garage with the roof of the new garage perpendicular to the old garage. The old garage is 24w' x 22' d. My new garage addition will be 24'd x 40' w. Are there any videos or help books on tying the new gable roof to the old roof? The old garage has no overhang on the front and back and the new garage will have a 1' overhang on the front and back. Any help is appreciated. I am a novice here.


----------



## shazapple

The company you are buying your trusses from should be able to design this for you. 

Why not just remove the roof and trusses off the existing and continue the new trusses onto the old building?


----------



## brew92

The trusses run in opposite directions. The new addition will be perpendicular to the old addition trusses.


----------



## mae-ling

Have a good lumber yard do this for you. If your pitch is the same on the addition as it is on the existing garage, because your addition is wider then existing where it joins the roof will be higher. 
Do a google search.


----------



## shazapple

brew92 said:


> The trusses run in opposite directions. The new addition will be perpendicular to the old addition trusses.


That's what I'm saying, remove the old trusses and replace them with new so they are all running in the same direction.


----------



## firehawkmph

You just need to stick in the gable. Looks something like the pics below. Hire an experienced framer to help you set the trusses and stick in the gable. You'll learn the right way to do it and keep from getting hurt in the process. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## mae-ling

Exept your new roof will be higher than the old one.


----------



## firehawkmph

mae-ling said:


> Exept your new roof will be higher than the old one.


Depends on the pitches of the roofs. If he reduces the pitch on the new one he could have it hit under the ridge of the old one, if the old one has a decent pitch to start with, so he doesn't end up with a shallow pitch on the new one. On the pics I posted, the old garage and the new addition were both 28'. The original roof was 7/12, I made the new one 6.5/12. it hit about a foot under the old ridge and worked out well. If he only has a 4 or 5/12 pitch to start with, I wouldn't do it that way. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Roofmaster417

firehawkmph said:


> If he only has a 4 or 5/12 pitch to start with, I wouldn't do it that way.


 
It would be very easy to clean the gutters though. :laughing:


----------



## aupga

firehawkmph said:


> You just need to stick in the gable. Looks something like the pics below. Hire an experienced framer to help you set the trusses and stick in the gable. You'll learn the right way to do it and keep from getting hurt in the process.
> Mike Hawkins


 How are you attaching your shingles on this? Are you using flashing?


----------



## firehawkmph

aupga said:


> How are you attaching your shingles on this? Are you using flashing?


Yes I did use flashing in the valleys. I took a roll of 24" wide aluminum foil stock used for siding trim and bent a traditional W shape in the middle of it. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## carpdad

The attachment point is a new load on the old roof. Since garage may be designed for the lightest load, you need to check that first. That is, the sizes of the rafters, if truss, can they handle the addition? Type of the ridge, beam or not? How is the ceiling span supported-mid post?


----------



## Ontimeanthony

Firehawk,

Do you do this type of work locally or know someone that does? I am near Cleveland in Sagamore Hills.


----------



## firehawkmph

I do depending on the project. I'm next door in Macedonia. I don't stay busy full time like I used to. Pm me if you'd like my number to give me a call.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ontimeanthony

Hello Mike,
I'm a newbie and unfortunately you need 15 posts before you can contact another member privately. Are you able to PM me with your contact info? 

Thanks,
Anthony


----------

